
Ask HN: What saas you wish existed but doesn't? - irishcoder
What saas you wish existed but doesn&#x27;t?
======
PaulHoule
I'd like to see more program that run on my computer and less saas.

Saas is a big part of the bezzle in 2018

[https://www.emptywheel.net/2018/03/25/the-new-
bezzle/](https://www.emptywheel.net/2018/03/25/the-new-bezzle/)

because it appeared to solved the problem of "We don't know how to valuate
internet companies" by introducing a hypothetical stream of recurring revenues
that fits into traditional valuation spreadsheets.

Trouble is that the profitability of those schemes depends sensitivity of the
parameters of the model so it is easy to show people something that looks good
but change assumptions about customer acquisition costs, churn, etc. and all
bets are off.

The coupling of hardware and software also makes saas pricing difficult. About
the only concept in saas pricing that makes sense is "have three plans and
people will pick the one in the middle". Unless you are charging people 100x
as much as is fair for the hardware you will run into cases where you don't
make money on some people. There are many interesting services that have never
materialized because you just can't make the pricing work out unless people
pay for their own hardware when they need it as opposed to sign up for $X a
month.

Eventually there will be a crackdown on subscription box and other recurring
payment scams. It is a all a maze of dark patterns that contributes to the
erosion of faith in institutions, people thinking the system is rigged,
yellow-shirt protestors throwing molotov cocktails, etc.

Think about making what people want as opposed to "I want to make a ssas
product"

